# Brauche Tips zum Angeln in den Schwedens Schärenküste!!!!



## Moechtegernspinnfischer (1. Januar 2002)

Hallo!
Ich fahre nach Sommer an Schwedens Schärenküste. Dort möchte ich vom Ufer mit der Spinnangel fischen. Was kann ich fangen??
Über Antworten ich were über Antworten sehr D
dankbar!!!
mfg und petri heil,
>>Moechtegernspinnfischer


----------



## Guen (1. Januar 2002)

Nee ,tut mir leid ,da kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,aber vielleicht hat chippog ,"unser" Schwede ,da ja Erfahrungen ?! Gruss Guen


----------



## havkat (1. Januar 2002)

Moin, Moin!
Im Sommer ist in den Schären, vom Ufer aus, nicht viel drin, höchstens Barsche. Du solltest Dir ein Boot mieten. Ein Kanu tut´s bei gutem Wetter auch. Die Hechte stehen in den tiefen Rinnen und Löchern weiter draußen. Im Flachen ist´s zu warm. Ausserdem oft stark verkrautet. In den Aussenschären lohnt, auch im Sommer, ein Versuch auf Meerforelle. Schlanke tieflaufende Wobbler oder Blinker in blau- oder grün/silber. Auf Hecht ebenfalls Wobbler. Hab in Schweden immer gut mit dem "BigS" von Shakespeare oder dem Rapala "Magnum-Redhead" oder "Makrele" gefangen. Der "Muskie"-Spinner mit Bleikopf von Mepps läuft auch gut, besonders im tieferen Wasser.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Guen (1. Januar 2002)

Oder havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !Gruss Guen


----------



## Anderson (2. Januar 2002)

Hallo Möchtegernspinnfischer!
Willkommen und viel Spass hier beim Anglerboard!Anderson


----------



## til (5. Januar 2002)

Hi chippog,
Das Thema interessiert mich auch, obwohl es wahrscheinlich 2003 wird, bis ich wirklich gehen kann. Meine &acute;Anforderungen&acute; sind: möglichst gutes Spinnfischen auf Hechte im Sommer (Anfang Juli), wobei natürlich andere Fischarten (Meerforelle, Zander Barsch, Dorsch) auch willkommen sind.
Bis jetzt hab ich 3 &acute;Kandidaten&acute;: Västervik,
Grankullavik(bucht an der Nordspitze Ölands) und im Osten irgendwo gegenüber von Aland (sieht für mich auf der Karte gut aus, weiss aber nicht wo genau dort).
Also jede Info ist hochwillkommen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Catch & Release:
Mehr Fisch für Alle und natürliche Bestände.
 Spinnfischen auf Raubfische


----------



## chippog (5. Januar 2002)

halt! stopp! havkat, immer langsam mit die jungen barsche! was würde zum beispiel ein sylter oder helgoländer sagen, wenn beim thema küstenangeln in deutschland nur die ostsee genannt würde? na siehst du. zuerst muss mal geklährt werden, welchen scherengarten moechtegernspinnfischer eigentlich meint, zum beispiel den um luleå, den in der nähe von stockholm, den in blenkingen oder gar den an der schwedischen westküste? es gibt nämlich nicht "die schwedische schärenküste". das angeln ist an all diesen angelplätsen zum teil sehr unterschiedlich! also moechtegernspinnfischer, wohin geht es denn genau und wenn das noch nicht klar ist, bist du ehr auf hecht und bewaldeten schärengarten oder zum beispiel eher dorsch und kahlen dito aus? oder sollte es doch lieber auf meerforelle gehen?? solange das nicht klar ist, mache ich mir noch keine mühe ins detail zu gehen. auf genauere infos wartend:
-------------------------------------------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chippog am 05-01-2002 um 00:55.]


----------



## havkat (5. Januar 2002)

Hej chippog!
Hast ja recht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber ich gehe mal einfach von Karlskrona, Figeholm etc. aus. Da die Frage sich auf´s Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus bezog..... s.o.
Is doch wirklich nicht das Gelbe im Sommer. da wäre Frühjahr oder Herbst ergiebiger. Also Boot auf jeden Fall, für was auch immer.
Deutsche Angler kennen nur "den" schwedischen Schärengarten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Moechtegernspinnfischer (5. Januar 2002)

Hallo!
Ich meine den Schärengarten in Blekinge in der Nähe von Karlskrona (richtig geschrieben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Weiß im übrigen gar nicht wie die Bedingungen da sind. 
Hoffe konnte euch jetzt die Bedingungen für zahlreiche Antworten geben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Schon mal Danke, 
>>Moechtegernspinnfischer


----------



## havkat (6. Januar 2002)

Moin Möspinnfi!
Für Karlskrona gilt, im Prinzip, das oben gesagte. Besorge Dir auf jeden Fall ´ne Seekarte! War schon länger nicht mehr auf der Ecke, aber ich denke das militärische Sperrgebiet gibt´s da noch (U-Jäger, Schnellboote usw.). Ich würde Dir, auf jeden Fall, zu einem Boot raten! Im Uferbereich ist im Sommer nicht viel drin (Aale u. Barsche ausgenommen). Untiefen umgeben von tiefem Wasser und Scharkanten sind angesagt. Teiflaufende Köder oder vorgebleite Schwimmwobbler. Mit Gummiködern kenne ich mich nicht aus,  werden dort aber auch vermehrt eingesetzt (große Shads). Aber da gibt´s, natürlich echte Experten hier auf´m Board! Ich denke, daß die meisten Großhechte beim Schleppen erwischt werden, aber spinnen an o.g. Ecken bringt auch Fisch. Wir haben auch vom Kanu gute Hechte und am leichteren Gerät dicke Brackwasserbarsche gefangen. Auf Meerforellen würde ich es im Sommer nur nachts (Ufer, tiefes Wasser) oder, mit geeignetem Boot, tagsüber weiter draußen versuchen. Dort dann schleppen mit schlanken Wobblern.
@til
Die Alands kenne ich nicht, aber für Grankullavik gilt, im Prinzip, das gleiche.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## chippog (7. Januar 2002)

ist schon richtig, havkat. im sommer ist das nichts von land aus. ausserdem ist mir schon klar, dass der deutsche nur den schwedischen scherengarten kennt. desswegen möchte ich ja auch zur aufklärung beitragen. die schärengärten in der ostsee sind in sich noch mal unterschiedlich, wenn auch nicht so extrem, haben aber nichts mit dem an der schwedischen westküste zu tun, wenn wir mal von dem im prinzip identischen urgestein absehen, die die schären ausmachen. die westschwedischen schären ("meine") sind offensichtlich in deutschland nicht so gefragt, was für den angler auch gut so ist, da hier der fischbestand extrem dezimiert ist. wenn von den dorschen der ostsee abgesehen wird, gilt dies zum glück nicht von den östlichen schären. zumindest hecht, meerforelle, barsch und einige andere arten lassen sich dort recht gut fangen, wenn den jahreszeiten entsprechend geangelt wird. der nördlichste schärengarten bei luleå ist vor allem auch für fliegenfischer interessant, weil sich da nebst forellen auch passable äschen fangeln lassen.im sommer heisst es im mittleren und südlichen schärengarten der ostsee im prinzip das vom boot aus geangelt werden muss. nachts können doch fänge von land aus möglich sein, was vor allem auch für meerforellen gilt. es gibt meines wissens nach einige "heimseiten" auf deutsch, die den deutschen angler an die schwedische ostküste locken wollen. dort gibt es guids die einen durch die hunderte von schären lotsen und die hotspots für die jeweiligen fischarten ansteuern. leider ist das nicht so meine spezialität. eine suche im internet sollte aber durchaus erfolgversprechend sein. sollte ich auf interessante informationen, adressen und so weiter stossen, werde ich die hier rein schreiben. an sonsten hat ja havkat das wesentliche schon gesagt. die artikel, die in den schwedischen angelzeitschriften auftauchen, sind hauptsächlich über das trolling. das klingt nach viel geld und für den sommer nach der effektivsten angelmethode auf grössere kaliber. viel glück beim surfen. sind irgendwelche sprachlichen oder anderen probleme, könnt ihr euch an mich wenden.

-------------------------------------------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## rolandlanger (18. Februar 2004)

habe mal in einer WErbung in schwed gelesen ,dass die Grangullavik bucht im Norden von Öland eines der besten Bereiche für Dick-Barsche wäre.
hat jemand Erfahrung wann der beste Monat zum Fischen dort ist.Oder war jemand schon dort?
Bi wirklich interessiert und kann über andere Gebiete berichten.
rolandlanger


----------



## ober (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brauche Tips zum Angeln in den Schwedens Schärenküste!!!!*



havkat schrieb:


> Moin Möspinnfi!
> Für Karlskrona gilt, im Prinzip, das oben gesagte. Besorge Dir auf jeden Fall ´ne Seekarte! War schon länger nicht mehr auf der Ecke, aber ich denke das militärische Sperrgebiet gibt´s da noch (U-Jäger, Schnellboote usw.). Ich würde Dir, auf jeden Fall, zu einem Boot raten! Im Uferbereich ist im Sommer nicht viel drin (Aale u. Barsche ausgenommen). Untiefen umgeben von tiefem Wasser und Scharkanten sind angesagt. Teiflaufende Köder oder vorgebleite Schwimmwobbler. Mit Gummiködern kenne ich mich nicht aus,  werden dort aber auch vermehrt eingesetzt (große Shads). Aber da gibt´s, natürlich echte Experten hier auf´m Board! Ich denke, daß die meisten Großhechte beim Schleppen erwischt werden, aber spinnen an o.g. Ecken bringt auch Fisch. Wir haben auch vom Kanu gute Hechte und am leichteren Gerät dicke Brackwasserbarsche gefangen. Auf Meerforellen würde ich es im Sommer nur nachts (Ufer, tiefes Wasser) oder, mit geeignetem Boot, tagsüber weiter draußen versuchen. Dort dann schleppen mit schlanken Wobblern.
> @til
> Die Alands kenne ich nicht, aber für Grankullavik gilt, im Prinzip, das gleiche.
> ...


Hallo, ich lese immer wieder, Schleppfischen im Schärengarten ist verboten, an der Schärenküste erlaubt. Wir fahren im Juli nach Oskarshamn. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Schärenküste und Schärengarten? Wikipedia sagt "Schärengarten" ist eigentlich eine falsche Übersetzung ins Deutsche. 
Gruß
Peter


----------

